# Range trip SS PT 1911



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Well I got her to the range today. I again went thru 7 magazine different brands (four 7 rounders and three 8 round mags) repeated it 3 times. No hiccup or issues. My grouping is not as tight as my other 1911's. But I think if I shoot more it might get tighter. That being said the trigger is a lot heavier than lets say my SA RO 1911. I might get a trigger job down the road. All shots 25yds. Very nice feel with these grips too.



Cheers
Ron


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice looking pistol - love the grips!


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

BigCityChief said:


> Nice looking pistol - love the grips!


Thanks I got them from Black Mountain Designs

http://blackmountaindesigns.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/44

Cheers
Ron


----------

